# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новый Lenovo IdeaPad 320 – ничего лишнего

## Labs

Компания Lenovo объявляет о начале продаж ноутбуков IdeaPad 320 в Беларуси. IdeaPad 320 из обновленного семейства IdeaPad разработан в концепции “меньше значит больше” – он обеспечивает скорость и производительность устройства в изящном и функциональном корпусе с целостным подходом к дизайну.


Универсальная комплектация и различные конфигурации ноутбука делают его надежным инструментом для учебы, работы и развлечений – IdeaPad 320 легко выполнит разнообразные задачи, благодаря мощным процессорам и современной оперативной памяти. Вычислительные мощности, необходимые для работы с ресурсоемкими приложениями, обеспечивают процессор до седьмого поколения Intel® Core™ i7-7200U и оперативная память до 16 ГБ DDR4. 


Для хранения данных можно выбирать вариант, отвечающий потребностям пользователя: объемное хранилище до 2 ТБ SATA HDD или, повышающую производительность комбинацию, до 128 ГБ PCIe SSD в сочетании с SATA HDD до 1 ТБ. Такое хранилище дает достаточно места для хранения не только самых нужных файлов, но и коллекции фильмов, музыки и фотографий.


Модельный ряд IdeaPad 320 предлагает выбор графической карты от Intel HD Graphics до мощной NVIDIA® GeForce™ 940MX. Дискретная графическая карта с собственным процессором обеспечит четкое изображение и удобную работу с мультимедийным контентом и непрерывность игры, без снижения скорости работы, с быстрым откликом на действия пользователя.  


В процессе проектирования IdeaPad учитывалась каждая деталь − от наиболее часто используемых рабочих элементов до оттенков и отделки поверхностей. Скошенные края создают прямые чистые линии, в то время как передний край с заостренным углом был добавлен, чтобы упростить открытие крышки. Гладкий корпус ноутбука с цельным шасси покрыт специальным напылением, защищающим от мелких царапин, которые могут возникнуть при интенсивном ритме современной жизни. На нижней поверхности добавлены небольшие резиновые опоры, что улучшает вентиляцию и продлевает срок службы устройства. По сравнению с предыдущим поколением семейства IdeaPad, новую модель отличает более тонкий боковой профиль и современная палитра пастельных тонов – сочный фиолетовый (plum purple), коралловый красный (coral red), а также всегда актуальные белый (blizzard white), матовый черный (onyx black) и платиновый серебристый (platinum grey).


В этом устройстве все продумано для продуктивности без лишней суеты. Операционная система до Windows 10 и популярные офисные приложения упростят работу и позволят сделать больше за то же время. WiFi-подключение стандарта 802.11ac позволяет в три раза быстрее скачивать нужную информацию и просматривать страницы. Для подключения аксессуаров и зарядки других устройств предусмотрены удобно расположенные 2 порта USB 3.0 и 1 порт Type-C, а также оптический привод для CD и DVD.


В ноутбуке Lenovo IdeaPad 320 повысить эффективность работы помогают удобная мягкая и тихая клавиатура с улучшенными клавишами Fn для быстрой работы с мультимедиа, а также точный тачпад, который позволяет использовать многоточечные жесты. 
Lenovo IdeaPad 320 отлично подходит для просмотра видео и фотоконтента – 15 дюймовый дисплей с разрешением до FullHD (1920 x 1080) и антибликовым покрытием. Дисплей показывает изображения в ярких, насыщенных цветах, а динамики с технологией Dolby® Audio™ окружат пользователя ясным звучанием без искажений на любой громкости. 
Новый IdeaPad 320 – современный ноутбук со сбалансированными характеристиками, оптимальный для учебы, работы, выполнения повседневных задач и развлечений, надежный и без излишеств.


Ноутбук Lenovo IdeaPad 320 доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 699 BYN.


Технические характеристики:
Процессор: до 7-го поколения Intel® Core™ i7-7200U (3 МБ Cache, 2,5 ГГЦ, 3,1 ГГЦ).
Оперативная память: до 16 ГБ.
Операционная система: до Windows 10 Home.
Дисплей: до 15,6” FullHD (1920 x 1080), антибликовое покрытие.
Графика: Intel Integrated Graphics, AMD Radeon™ 530, NVIDIA® GeForce® 920MX, NVIDIA® GeForce® 940MX. 
Порты: 2 x USB 3.0, USB Type-C (в моделях IdeaPad 320-15IKB/ISK), HDMI, Ethernet (RJ45), кард-ридер 4-в-1,(MMC, SD, SDHC, SDXC), аудиовыход.

----------

